# Weaving - REINDEER on a rigid heddle loom.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

She is amazing she comes up with all the best patterns.


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

This is a interesting project ... I was thinking of adapting the technique and weaving a snowman border. Maybe I will do some sampling and adapt a cross stitch pattern. I love the the creativity .


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cathyco said:


> This is a interesting project ... I was thinking of adapting the technique and weaving a snowman border. Maybe I will do some sampling and adapt a cross stitch pattern. I love the the creativity .


She has some wonderful patterns on you tube she might do it for you soon. I'm going to do her Christmas tree's and house on towels for Christmas gifts. Every one will get a house and plain Jane and a Christmas tree towel for Christmas. I also quilt so I will make some pot holders and maybe some coasters to. I have a friend who is a tea drinker would love some tea cups to. I can't for the life of me make up a pattern but will look for more of hers.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

If she used the pickup stick behind the heddle for the head, she wouldn't have to pick up every alternate row. For the antlers, you would have to pick it up every time because you aren't picking up the same threads. Is that clear as mud?


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

ilmacheryl said:


> If she used the pickup stick behind the heddle for the head, she wouldn't have to pick up every alternate row. For the antlers, you would have to pick it up every time because you aren't picking up the same threads. Is that clear as mud?


Yes. Just like mud.

Actually, it does make sense and I would use your method.


----------

